# Easy Way To Treat Fin Rot!



## AugustTheBetta (Jan 30, 2015)

So, a lot of people don't know how to treat fin rot, which my poor August and I are fighting right at this very moment. So, first off, address the fin rot-
-how bad is it (large tears)?
-what does it look like(torn, frayed)?
-is there white fluffy spots around the fin (infection)?
-are the tips of the fins red or white (irritation)?
-and lastly, has my betta's personality, eating habits, swimming, and breathing changed (lazy, not eating,trouble breathing, acting unusually)?

If all the answers described your betta (or even a few), then he/she probably has fin rot.

Treatment-
To treat fin rot, your going to need...
-aquarium or epsom salt
-all purposed treatment (which is cheaper in the long run).
You won't need a separate tank unless its horribly infected. All you have to do is add a tablespoon of salt per 5 gallons of water with every water change (which should be more frequent), and follow the directions on the medication.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Who's the manufacturer of this all purpose treatment, what are the ingredients, as well as the directions?


----------



## AugustTheBetta (Jan 30, 2015)

There are multiple all purposed treatments. I have used one that are fizz tabs or there are liquid medication. The medicine I used was by Tetra. Also, each one really have a few relative ingredients, but all have some others don't. So really, there is no correct answer to those questions.


----------



## AugustTheBetta (Jan 30, 2015)

And the Tetra Fizz Tablets were working for my betta until he died yesterday :'( SIP


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

you also should not use Epsom Salt to treat fin rot. Epsom Salt is used to relieve bloating and remove excess fluid. Aquarium Salt is what you should use to treat fin rot since AQ salt sterilizes the fins and helps prevent infection. They are very different things.

The best treatment for fin rot is actually AQ salt and daily 100% water changes. 

You also did not answer Tolak's question about what ingredients are these all purpose treatments. Tolak was asking for you to list the exact ingredients.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

VivianKJean said:


> You also did not answer Tolak's question about what ingredients are these all purpose treatments. Tolak was asking for you to list the exact ingredients.


With good reason, half the meds used are quite ineffective, and often given with an abbreviated treatment as far as instructions. Tetra makes quite a few things in fizz tab dosages, as well as liquid. May as well just call it medicine for as much information as you've given, a specific product name, ingredients and dosage will help.


----------

